# Treatment for cystic doe



## Blacker SS (Sep 19, 2017)

We have a 3 year old Nigerian that we've never seen in heat. She spent 45 days with a buck last fall. We never saw her get bred & she never kidded. We've been told that she's probably cystic but what's treatment protocol? We had a doe 2 years ago that constantly came in heat & we used cystorellin & lutalyse but I don't remember the protocol, if it's even the same.


----------



## Secondairy (Aug 12, 2008)

Blacker SS said:


> We have a 3 year old Nigerian that we've never seen in heat. She spent 45 days with a buck last fall. We never saw her get bred & she never kidded. We've been told that she's probably cystic but what's treatment protocol? We had a doe 2 years ago that constantly came in heat & we used cystorellin & lutalyse but I don't remember the protocol, if it's even the same.


I have had success with the following protocol. It can be used for both cystic does, and for AI/hand breeding synchronization.Day of injection is considered day 1, day 7 is from the starting day of 1, not 7 days later(which would be the 8th day).

Day 1 - 3cc Lute
Day 7 - 1cc Cyst.
Day 14 - 3cc Lute
Day 16 - Buck AM/PM for AI, all day exposure for pasture/hand breeding
Day 17 - 1cc Cyst

Best of luck!

Kelly


----------



## punchiepal (Aug 4, 2010)

Search this on the dairy goat info forum here. Lots of info there.


----------

